# gentoo Installation schlägt fehl

## targa500

ich versuche seit ewigen tagen gentoo zu installieren aber es klappt nicht ( oder ich bin zu doof   :Confused:   )

ich möchte von debian auf gentoo umsteigen,vieleicht kann mir ja jemad von euch helfen oder sogar evtl gentoo bei mir auf dem rechner installieren.  :Very Happy: 

währe super

----------

## SinoTech

 *targa500 wrote:*   

> [...]vieleicht kann mir ja jemad von euch helfen oder sogar evtl gentoo bei mir auf dem rechner installieren. 
> 
> währe super

 

Vielleicht könntest du uns noch sagen "was" denn nicht funktioniert, also wo die Installation scheitert  :Wink: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## targa500

eigentlich alles ich komme von anfang an schon ins trudeln hab das minimalsystem installiert aber dann hört es auch schon auf.

habe mir etliche anleitungen durchgelesen aber habe immer noch meine probleme damit   :Sad: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *targa500 wrote:*   

> eigentlich alles ich komme von anfang an schon ins trudeln hab das minimalsystem installiert aber dann hört es auch schon auf.
> 
> habe mir etliche anleitungen durchgelesen aber habe immer noch meine probleme damit  

 

Also hast du schon ein system das zumindest bootet? Was dir jetzt noch fehlt wäre also eine graphische Oberfläche (X-Server + passender Windowmanager) und evtl. Treiber für Grafik- und Netzwerkkarte?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## targa500

ja das grundsystem ist drauf und bootet auch habe aber eben im moment nur shell zugriff

----------

## schachti

Dann kannst Du jetzt ja X und eine Desktopumgebung Deiner Wahl (zum Beispiel KDE oder gnome) installieren. Hast Du dafür schon einen Blick auf die offizielle Doku unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/?catid=desktop geworfen?

----------

## b3cks

Oder auf deutsch: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml?catid=desktop#doc_chap2

----------

## SinoTech

Ja, also wie schon bereits erwähnt brauchst du als nächstes erstmal einen laufenden X-Server (Ein Stück Software das es dir erlaubt Linien und Kreise auf den Monitor zu zeichnen). Um dich nicht direkt mit den ganzen Dokumentationen von Gentoo zu überschütten, hier erstmal dieser Link: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml#doc_chap2_sect3

Falls du eine nVidia Grafikkartre besitzt, ist dieser Link noch interessant für dich:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

Danach solltest du dich für einen der ganzen WindowManager (KDE, Gnome, XFCE4, ...) entscheiden ... aber schau am besten erstmal das dein X-Server läuft, dann melde dich einfach wieder.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## targa500

so habs nun soweit hinbekommen das er mir nun kde installiert dauert noch etwas melde aber den erfolg bzw misserfolg   :Laughing: 

ich danke euch trozdem erstmal

----------

## targa500

also gentoo bootet aber bekomme es nicht hin, kde oder sonstige grafische oberfläschen zu insatlieren , währe super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte .   :Sad: 

----------

## saturday

An welcher Stelle welcher Anleitung funktioniert denn etwas mit welcher Fehlermeldung nicht?

In deinen bisherigen Postings machst du übrigens nicht unbedingt den Eindruck, als würdest du deinen Teilen zu einer erfolgreichen Installation beitragen wollen.

----------

## targa500

so habe nun alles soweit am laufen nur habe ich in der xorg.conf eine falsche auflösung eingetragen und mein monitor meldet mir "auserhalb des Bereichs" mit srtg+c komm ich net raus was kann ich machen damit ich in den textmodus komme um in der conf die auflösung zu ändern ?

----------

## schachti

STRG und BACKSPACE killt den X-Server, falls Du ihn mittels startx gestartet hast. Hast Du Dich per [k|g|xdm] angemeldet, kommst Du mit STRG und 1 auf die Textkonsole und kannst als root mittels /etc/init.d/xdm stop den grafischen Login-Manager beenden. Dann kannst Du die xorg.conf bearbeiten.

----------

## targa500

habe neu gebootet un da kamm die fehlermeldung und von deinen angaben hatt leider nix geholfen   :Sad: 

kann ich net von der lifecd booten und von da auf die xorg.conf auf der platte zugreifen ?Last edited by targa500 on Sat Oct 14, 2006 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Dann boote den Rechner neu. Sobald der Bootloader sich meldet, machst Du folgendes:

Bei grub: Du drückst die Taste e, um die Konfiguration anzupassen. An das Ende der Zeile hängst Du ein Leerzeichen, gefolgt von der Ziffer 3, an. Dann kannst Du mit der Taste b Dein System booten.

Bei lilo: Beim Boot-Prompt gibst Du linux 3 ein.

Jetzt sollte Dein System in Runlevel 3 - also ohne grafische Oberfläche - booten.

----------

## targa500

er bootet ja von haus aus im runlevel 3

----------

## schachti

Und dann schaltet der Monitor ab, in Runlevel 3?

----------

## targa500

jopp des tute er ich werde es wol alles nochmal neu installieren müssen   :Sad: 

naja so kann man auch etwas lernen   :Laughing: 

----------

## schachti

Nein, neu installieren mußt Du nicht, Du kommst auch mit der LiveCD in das installierte System, einfach der Anleitungen bis zum chroot folgen.

Das ist allerdings ein seltsames Problem, ich habe noch nie von einem Monitor gehört, der die Textkonsole nicht anzeigen kann.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mit der xorg.conf hat das nichts zu tun.

----------

## SinoTech

 *schachti wrote:*   

> STRG und BACKSPACE killt den X-Server, falls Du ihn mittels startx gestartet hast. Hast Du Dich per [k|g|xdm] angemeldet, kommst Du mit STRG und 1 auf die Textkonsole und kannst als root mittels /etc/init.d/xdm stop den grafischen Login-Manager beenden. Dann kannst Du die xorg.conf bearbeiten.

 

Nicht ganz ...

1. Den X-Server killen

<STRG> + <ALT> + <BACKSPACE>  (Nicht <STRG> + <BACKSPACE>)

2. Auf eine Konsole wechseln

<STRG> + <ALT> + <Fn> (Wobei Fn = F1 - F6).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## schachti

Autsch, natürlich.   :Embarassed:   Das letzte Bier war wohl schlecht.   :Shocked: 

Allerdings: Beim X-Server haben wir beide Unsinn geschrieben, mit STRG und ALT und BACKSPACE wird ein Schuh draus.

Aber zum Glück ist er ja sowieso in Runlevel 3.   :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Autsch, natürlich.    Das letzte Bier war wohl schlecht.  
> 
> Allerdings: Beim X-Server haben wir beide Unsinn geschrieben, mit STRG und ALT und BACKSPACE wird ein Schuh draus.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Stimmt  :Wink:  ... habs es schon verbessert  :Smile: .

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber zum Glück ist er ja sowieso in Runlevel 3.  

 

Was hast du eigentlich mmer mit diesem Runlevel 3? Ist das nicht der "Default" Runlevel, indem die ganzen Services gestartet werden (unter anderem auch kdm und co.)?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## schachti

Normalerweise startet kdm nur in Runlevel 5, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel.

----------

## targa500

wie kann ich in der shell vom gentoo andere downloadquellen für den befehl emerge anlegen weil ich wollte emerge kde ausführen aber da sagt er mir 

```
Couldn´t download
```

 internetverbindung ist aber vorhanden

----------

## firefly

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Normalerweise startet kdm nur in Runlevel 5, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel.

 

das stimmt nur für andere distris unter gentoo wird nur in runlevel 3 gestartet und von da an sind die softlevels verantwortlich welcher service gestartet werden soll 

runlevel sagt dazu:

```
-> runlevel

N 3
```

----------

## nikaya

 *targa500 wrote:*   

> wie kann ich in der shell vom gentoo andere downloadquellen für den befehl emerge anlegen weil ich wollte emerge kde ausführen aber da sagt er mir 
> 
> ```
> Couldn´t download
> ```
> ...

 

Poste doch mal Deine /etc/make.conf

----------

## targa500

hier meine make.conf 

```
CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE~=!-qt -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk gtk2 gnome hal avahi"   
```

sorry musste die conf abschreiben da ich sie auf anderem pc habe

----------

## nikaya

Tja,da fehlt noch einiges unter anderem sowas in der Art:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Wobei die Mirror in deiner Nähe sein sollten,aber oben genannter ist schon sehr gut,habe ich nie Probleme mit gehabt.

Ist im Handbuch auch beschrieben wie man per mirrorselect einen Mirror generieren kann:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1

Ein

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="de"

```

schadet auch nicht.

----------

## targa500

hmm will aber trozdem nicht gehen solangsam bekomme ich ne kriese   :Sad:   er sagt mir auserdem das er denn befehl mirrorselect nicht kennt

----------

## nikaya

Gesynct hast Du?

Genaue Fehlermeldung?

BTW:

Mit Gentoo kann man auch Split-Ebuilds installieren:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Ein "emerge -av kdebase-meta" ist wesentlich schlanker als "emerge -av kde"

Wollte es nur erwähnt haben da die monolithischen KDE-Pakete eigentlich nicht mehr up-to-date sind.

----------

## targa500

gesynct hab ich bei kde sagt er mir er kann jpeg-6b-patches-1.4.tar.bz2 nicht laden

----------

## nikaya

Versuche mal irgendwas anderes zu installieren,am besten ein kleines Prog:

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

Kann ja wirklich sein dass da momentan ein Server down ist.

----------

## targa500

nöö geht auch net ich nehme mal einen andern server

----------

